# Did you have teen love?



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 25, 2021)

I never had teen love. I was thinking about what I missed out on the past few weeks and it has destroyed me. People say that sex isn't everything yet its the only thing that most people talk about. Teen love is a rite of passage into adulthood, you have teen love so you don't end up as an emotinally crippled dog in their 20s who has never had any sexual experience before. I just feel low value because I have never experienced teen love and I don't know if surgery + gymcelling will actually change that. Am I doomed to live a life of overcompensation and coping if you never experienced sexual love and affection when you were young?

There is something wrong with you if after you reached purberty you never had a sexual relationship. What excuse do you have if you haven't successfully got something your instinctually driven to get. 

Let me know if you guys had teen love, and how you think it affected you.


----------



## AlexAP (Jul 25, 2021)

Honestly I had so many problems as a teen that missing out on teen love wasn't the worst thing. But I still regret it, because I had a crush on a girl who then gave me hints that she wanted to spend time with me, but I was too scared to do anything. I think I would be more NT now if I had it happen to me. But as I said, at that time I didn't even care, so it didn't really hurt. 

Also, I have 3 siblings (1 brother, 2 sisters), and they all missed out on teen love too, so our family was doomed anyway it seems.


----------



## Deleted member 14455 (Jul 25, 2021)

more like teen war


----------



## .👽. (Jul 25, 2021)

no but im a latebloomer tbh and girls didnt interest me till i was very old (or at least im coping with it + parents brainwashed me and said fuck looks/girls, studying is the most important thing)


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jul 25, 2021)

strong results


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 25, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> no but im a latebloomer tbh and girls didnt interest me till i was very old (or at least im coping with it + parents brainwashed me and said fuck looks/girls, studying is the most important thing)


ok chad


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Jul 25, 2021)

I had many problems as a teenager, so I found the most comfort in being a hermit in my room, so it didn’t bother me as much back then. It wasn’t until about 17.5-18 tho, when I started getting better looking and stuff, started desiring a normal life more, when I realized how socially stunted and devoid of any teenage contact I was. There was nothing I could do about it. Any attempt I made at getting to know new people failed. I never had a normal teenage life, and there was nothing I could do about it because I don’t know how to talk to people. I am that socially underdeveloped. The fact I had no teenage life, had no teenage love, is something I can’t stop thinking about. Now I am an involuntary loner, 20 years old. No way back now.


----------



## prettyboyswag (Jul 25, 2021)

Yes. I’m still only in college but not having any gf/sexual experience as a teenager has made me super shy and retarded when it comes to girls. I don’t even know what you’re supposed to talk about with girls and there isn’t much Margin of Error now before they lose interest.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 25, 2021)

20Nobragger01 said:


> I had many problems as a teenager, so I found the most comfort in being a hermit in my room, so it didn’t bother me as much back then. It wasn’t until about 17.5-18 tho, when I started getting better looking and stuff, started desiring a normal life more, when I realized how socially stunted and devoid of any teenage contact I was. There was nothing I could do about it. Any attempt I made at getting to know new people failed. I never had a normal teenage life, and there was nothing I could do about it because I don’t know how to talk to people. I am that socially underdeveloped. The fact I had no teenage life, had no teenage love, is something I can’t stop thinking about. Now I am an involuntary loner, 20 years old. No way back now.


at least ur good looking man, i'm fucking 5'5 dravidian recessed balding


----------



## prettyboyswag (Jul 25, 2021)

20Nobragger01 said:


> I had many problems as a teenager, so I found the most comfort in being a hermit in my room, so it didn’t bother me as much back then. It wasn’t until about 17.5-18 tho, when I started getting better looking and stuff, started desiring a normal life more, when I realized how socially stunted and devoid of any teenage contact I was. There was nothing I could do about it. Any attempt I made at getting to know new people failed. I never had a normal teenage life, and there was nothing I could do about it because I don’t know how to talk to people. I am that socially underdeveloped. The fact I had no teenage life, had no teenage love, is something I can’t stop thinking about. Now I am an involuntary loner, 20 years old. No way back now.


Interviewing/career-grinding makes it easy to know what to talk about with other men/people in a work setting, but it feels like women are an entirely different world. I wish there was some step by step guide that taught you how to, but people won’t bother doing that/ they just go with the flow


----------



## Hot Neighbourhood (Jul 25, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Honestly I had so many problems as a teen that missing out on teen love wasn't the worst thing. But I still regret it, because I had a crush on a girl who then gave me hints that she wanted to spend time with me, but I was too scared to do anything. I think I would be more NT now if I had it happen to me. But as I said, at that time I didn't even care, so it didn't really hurt.
> 
> Also, I have 3 siblings (1 brother, 2 sisters), and they all missed out on teen love too, so our family was doomed anyway it seems.


2 SISTERS WHO DIDN'T HAVE TEEN LOVE? HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE?

you should have incest maxxed tbh


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jul 25, 2021)

bottom line for most guys is that it's not their fault. it's not like you had a choice. no point in beating yourself up over something you had no say in. all you can do is fix your shit up now if you can. by any means necessary. that's what I'm doing.

for late bloomers it can be brutal to think about all the things you could've had if you bloomed earlier, but there was simply no choice.


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Jul 25, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> at least ur good looking man, i'm fucking 5'5 dravidian recessed balding


That’s the only thing going for me, over when my looks start declining. I can already feel the loneliness killing my skin and mental wellbeing anyway. Your situation is brutal though, do you live in India?


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 25, 2021)

20Nobragger01 said:


> That’s the only thing going for me, over when my looks start declining. I can already feel the loneliness killing my skin and mental wellbeing anyway. Your situation is brutal though, do you live in India?


no i don't live in india. Even if went there i'd be a dead end genetically since my parents don't believe in arranged marriage


----------



## AlexAP (Jul 25, 2021)

Hot Neighbourhood said:


> 2 SISTERS WHO DIDN'T HAVE TEEN LOVE? HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE?


It's not that difficult. All of my siblings were very shy, just like me. My younger sister is a Stacylite, but never went partying and only had one female friend. My older sister had more friends, but not much and she is obese. They both never used dating apps.


----------



## ScreaM (Jul 25, 2021)

yeah ive fucked like 200 jb stacy's when i was in high school. Sometimes i would fuck their milf mothers too.














. 



Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 14455 (Jul 25, 2021)

Give a man a mask and he'll show his true face, that's what the poll tells me, finally honest answers.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Jul 25, 2021)

doomed to walk this earth as an abused dog


----------



## AlexAP (Jul 25, 2021)

EvenOverBeyond said:


> Give a man a mask and he'll show his true face, that's what the poll tells me, finally honest answers.


Cope, there was still one liar.


----------



## Deleted member 14455 (Jul 25, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Cope, there was still one liar.


maybe a foid


----------



## chadison (Jul 25, 2021)

No I did not have teen love, and I do not think I missed out.


mulattomaxxer said:


> People say that sex isn't everything yet its the only thing that most people talk about.


Because most people have boring lives, are not intelligent enough to talk about complicated subjects, and are driven by their instinctual desires.


mulattomaxxer said:


> Teen love is a rite of passage into adulthood, you have teen love so you don't end up as an emotinally crippled dog in their 20s who has never had any sexual experience before.


Lol no. So many instances of people turning it around. I'm one of them.


mulattomaxxer said:


> I just feel low value because I have never experienced teen love and I don't know if surgery + gymcelling will actually change that. Am I doomed to live a life of overcompensation and coping if you never experienced sexual love and affection when you were young?


No.


mulattomaxxer said:


> There is something wrong with you if after you reached purberty you never had a sexual relationship. What excuse do you have if you haven't successfully got something your instinctually driven to get.


What excuse? The fact that the universe's fate destined me to not have it. How am I supposed to control the fact that puberty temporarily made me an ugly monkey? I'm not. While there were other men that matured earlier and better. My first middle school crush got dicked down in 8th grade by a high tier normie that went through puberty very early and was muscular and taller (at the time; now I height/frame mog him). Not much I can do about that.

So at the end of the day there's nothing you can really do. You are a bit developmentally behind, but not that much, nothing that can't be recovered within a few years. Yeah, it does suck a bit looking back that you were one of the unfortunate ones not to experience what is an idealism in society, but there's not much you can do about it. The black pill is the black pill for a reason; your sexual success is largely determined by factors out of your control.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Jul 25, 2021)

I didn’t score


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 25, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> at least ur good looking man, i'm fucking 5'5 dravidian recessed balding


Are you actually 5ft 5? Sorry to hear that man do you get height mogged all the time where you live?


----------



## sensen (Jul 25, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> I never had teen love. I was thinking about what I missed out on the past few weeks and it has destroyed me. People say that sex isn't everything yet its the only thing that most people talk about. Teen love is a rite of passage into adulthood, you have teen love so you don't end up as an emotinally crippled dog in their 20s who has never had any sexual experience before. I just feel low value because I have never experienced teen love and I don't know if surgery + gymcelling will actually change that. Am I doomed to live a life of overcompensation and coping if you never experienced sexual love and affection when you were young?
> 
> There is something wrong with you if after you reached purberty you never had a sexual relationship. What excuse do you have if you haven't successfully got something your instinctually driven to get.
> 
> Let me know if you guys had teen love, and how you think it affected you.


Nailedit.

If I didn't the experience of teen love, my life would probably be even worse. It taught me a lot. 

It is too late to have teen love for many, but it's never too late to fall in love or gain confidence and become a man.


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 25, 2021)

loox said:


> *you sound like you need your head beaten in you piss weak cuck*


----------



## Deleted member 13137 (Jul 25, 2021)

No but my kid will, I’ll make sure of it


----------



## Posmo (Jul 26, 2021)

Had it. Sex and physical stuff was fun (just for the novelty I guess, sex way better now) and the emotional intimacy was ok but at that age everything was just a mess and the females just added to headache. Mental health much more important than aesthetics, but I will say aesthetics let you focus on mental health at a better pace and with more experience.


----------



## Need2Ascend (Jul 26, 2021)

How can anyone cope not being a early bloomer 6'2" captain of the football team low inhibit popular HS Jock with several loving JB gf since middle school TBH


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Jul 26, 2021)

*Yes*








Honestly if i didnt have GF at that time i would rope


----------



## one job away (Jul 26, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> I never had teen love. I was thinking about what I missed out on the past few weeks and it has destroyed me. People say that sex isn't everything yet its the only thing that most people talk about. Teen love is a rite of passage into adulthood, you have teen love so you don't end up as an emotinally crippled dog in their 20s who has never had any sexual experience before. I just feel low value because I have never experienced teen love and I don't know if surgery + gymcelling will actually change that. Am I doomed to live a life of overcompensation and coping if you never experienced sexual love and affection when you were young?
> 
> There is something wrong with you if after you reached purberty you never had a sexual relationship. What excuse do you have if you haven't successfully got something your instinctually driven to get.
> 
> Let me know if you guys had teen love, and how you think it affected you.


Don’t dwell in the past bro


----------



## MadVisionary (Jul 26, 2021)

I didn't have teenage love, because it was too introverted and too weird, I also had several oneites.


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Jul 26, 2021)

Kind of but I was 13 and didn't have sex with her. 6 years of inceldom ensued.


----------



## thecel (Jul 26, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> I was 13 and didn't have sex



Just rope if you’re still a virgin at 13


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Jul 26, 2021)

thecel said:


> Just rope if you’re still a virgin at 13


Imagine getting a gf easily at 13 then puberty fucking you up and remaining a virgin with no female contact until 19 lmao


----------



## FitNessMan (Jul 26, 2021)

Yeah but as a teen it's so easy to get girls most of them are virgins so you really gotta play the cold approaches game...
As a teen I didn't have sex but I regret it because I had some girls who liked me but I was too much of a cuckteen to see that...
Wish I had the same mindset as now.

And oh btw ahahah dont fukin even think of getting surgeries if you're a teenager, unless you are a freaking incel, just play your game you'll get the chicks


----------



## Acromegaly_Chad (Jul 26, 2021)

Of course I didn't have teen love jfl

I have already chosen the path of lifelong overcompensation with status and money

Looksmaxxing is at this point a mere tool for me to have higher self esteem and better in business

I'ts been a long time since I've given up on the concept of love (that doesn't exist at all jfl if you believe in it) and basically the only reason why I hate being KHHV is because I'm high libido.

I'm an aspie though so maybe its different for me


----------



## Bobelbrah (Jul 26, 2021)

As much as it may boost you, teen love can as easily fuck you up. I was a prettyboy and early bloomer, so at age 13 got to lose my virginity and LTR with one of the hottest girl at my school. Sure, I got to experience the admiration of all the other guys my age for being the first, one and all that. I never had to grow up feeling like a retard for not having being laid at a certain age. And ofc, I got some affection. But, without going into details, she turned out to such a mental wreck of a psycho, that I still struggle with depression 10+ years later. On the other hand, one of my friends didn't even kiss someone until he was 20. He and a femcel friend of his(no ugly girl, normal Becky tbh) just decided to fuck, to get the weight off their shoulders. From then on, he has been able to get laid at a reasonable rate, despite being a 5¨9-lowinhib-normie. I would easily have swapped shoes with him if I could have done so.


----------



## Bobelbrah (Jul 26, 2021)

-


----------



## Bobelbrah (Jul 26, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Let me know if you guys had teen love, and how you think it affected you.


So basically, if you end up with a nt girl as a teen, it will be plus for you, but it is not the end of the world if if don't. If you end up with crazy ones, you risk roping before age 30.


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Jul 26, 2021)

i ascended at 17 but i could’ve earlier than that but i was autistic


----------



## Deleted member 14571 (Jul 26, 2021)

teen love and ending up on a looksmax forum are mutally exclusive


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 26, 2021)

MyAssStinksLikeShit said:


> i ascended at 17 but i could’ve earlier than that but i was autistic


I'll be 17 in a month and still not fully lean


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Jul 26, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> I'll be 17 in a month and still not fully lean


ur 16? i thought u were 23 nigga


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 26, 2021)

MyAssStinksLikeShit said:


> ur 16? i thought u were 23 nigga


Ye I'm unironically 16 jfl


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Jul 26, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Ye I'm unironically 16 jfl


well that just means you will look 25 when ur 45


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 26, 2021)

MyAssStinksLikeShit said:


> well that just means you will look 25 when ur 45


If I get on finasteride maybe, my mom has good aging genes


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Jul 26, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> If I get on finasteride maybe, my mom has good aging genes


you have good bones so u could age good, natives usually age like shit but that’s cause a lot of us drink and do drugs when we’re young jfl


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 26, 2021)

fuck no


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 26, 2021)

MyAssStinksLikeShit said:


> you have good bones so u could age good, natives usually age like shit but that’s cause a lot of us drink and do drugs when we’re young jfl


My collagen is peaking, my skin is clear almost flawless besides a few texture issues
 
I'll never smoke, maybe drink maybe not. Keep gymaxxing.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 26, 2021)

Bobelbrah said:


> So basically, if you end up with a nt girl as a teen, it will be plus for you, but it is not the end of the world if if don't. If you end up with crazy ones, you risk roping before age 30.


Are you speaking from experience? Dating a crazy girl sounds like hell, I have heard tales.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 26, 2021)

Bobelbrah said:


> As much as it may boost you, teen love can as easily fuck you up. I was a prettyboy and early bloomer, so at age 13 got to lose my virginity and LTR with one of the hottest girl at my school. Sure, I got to experience the admiration of all the other guys my age for being the first, one and all that. I never had to grow up feeling like a retard for not having being laid at a certain age. And ofc, I got some affection. But, without going into details, she turned out to such a mental wreck of a psycho, that I still struggle with depression 10+ years later. On the other hand, one of my friends didn't even kiss someone until he was 20. He and a femcel friend of his(no ugly girl, normal Becky tbh) just decided to fuck, to get the weight off their shoulders. From then on, he has been able to get laid at a reasonable rate, despite being a 5¨9-lowinhib-normie. I would easily have swapped shoes with him if I could have done so.


Brutal tbh, do you think she had bpd? That is unfortunate you ended up dating her. I never considered that you could end up mentally crippled if you end up dating a psycho.


----------



## Bobelbrah (Jul 26, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Are you speaking from experience? Dating a crazy girl sounds like hell, I have heard tales.


From experience. That is, having dated crazy girls. It was truly hell, ended up in a psych ward at age 15 because of it, jfl. I assert it is worse than being an adult virgin. The people I know who dated normal girls in their teens mostly seem glad they did, or at least most don't regret it. Although I find many do wish they would have waited to have sex until they met someone they really had a deep connection with(this is certainly true for me as well)


----------



## Bobelbrah (Jul 26, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Brutal tbh, do you think she had bpd?


She most definitely had bpd, among other things.


mulattomaxxer said:


> That is unfortunate you ended up dating her. I never considered that you could end up mentally crippled if you end up dating a psycho.


Yeah, imagine at age 13 being able to relate to women who get physically and mentally abused by their husbands/boyfriends. As a guy. Jfl. Srsly, I envy your position. You have the time looksmaxx, work on your personality and to mature. Once you are ready, sleep around if you wish, but be VERY careful about LTR a girl. Courting is not just for the sake the women, it is for the men too. Also, make sure to build a strong mind so you don't tolerate the kind of bullshit like I did. If you ever get weird vibes, leave. Even if you're mentally strong in the beginning, it is possible for crazy people slowly break you down if you let them do so.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jul 26, 2021)

I didn’t and mentally I paid the price.

As I’m approaching late 20’s I’m maturing and caring less about it but it still took a toll in my early 20’s.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 26, 2021)

Bobelbrah said:


> As much as it may boost you, teen love can as easily fuck you up. I was a prettyboy and early bloomer, so at age 13 got to lose my virginity and LTR with one of the hottest girl at my school. Sure, I got to experience the admiration of all the other guys my age for being the first, one and all that. I never had to grow up feeling like a retard for not having being laid at a certain age. And ofc, I got some affection. But, without going into details, she turned out to such a mental wreck of a psycho, that I still struggle with depression 10+ years later. On the other hand, one of my friends didn't even kiss someone until he was 20. He and a femcel friend of his(no ugly girl, normal Becky tbh) just decided to fuck, to get the weight off their shoulders. From then on, he has been able to get laid at a reasonable rate, despite being a 5¨9-lowinhib-normie. I would easily have swapped shoes with him if I could have done so.


Getting into a relationship with a fucked up person, leaves damage. Brutals


----------



## Gargantuan (Jul 26, 2021)

No, I was never even able to put in any effort. I am a chronic overthinker so every time I thought of approaching/dating etc. I would end up overanalysing every possible outcome/scenario which would prevent me from putting in any effort in the first place. So I unironically didn't put myself out there, most of the time.
I also started to lose my hair in my late teen years so that pretty much destroyed all of the remaining confidence that I had. 

So mentalceldom + balding prevented me from ever experiencing teenage love.

Besides, I only ever liked 1 girl during my teen years and she was taken at the time (her bf mogged me as well, of course) but that's beside the point.

I'm in my early 20s now and still haven't tried to experience any type of love. I've had a hair transplant since but my personality remains unchanged. Although I wouldn't call myself above average in terms of looks (I'm average, normie-tier), I'm getting the impression that my mental problems/personality are a bigger issue than my looks. But those are much harder to change, sadly.


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 26, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Ye I'm unironically 16 jfl


Thought you were 24 your another @SubhumanCurrycel


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 26, 2021)

Austrian Oak said:


> Thought you were 24 your another @SubhumanCurrycel


That picture is actually not me jfl. I'm norwood 0 full head of hair


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 26, 2021)

Gargantuan said:


> No, I was never even able to put in any effort. I am a chronic overthinker so every time I thought of approaching/dating etc. I would end up overanalysing every possible outcome/scenario which would prevent me from putting in any effort in the first place. So I unironically didn't put myself out there, most of the time.
> I also started to lose my hair in my late teen years so that pretty much destroyed all of the remaining confidence that I had.
> 
> So mentalceldom + balding prevented me from ever experiencing teenage love.
> ...


Sounds a lot like me brother


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 26, 2021)

Gargantuan said:


> No, I was never even able to put in any effort. I am a chronic overthinker so every time I thought of approaching/dating etc. I would end up overanalysing every possible outcome/scenario which would prevent me from putting in any effort in the first place. So I unironically didn't put myself out there, most of the time.
> I also started to lose my hair in my late teen years so that pretty much destroyed all of the remaining confidence that I had.
> 
> So mentalceldom + balding prevented me from ever experiencing teenage love.
> ...


I overthink a fuck ton, biggest issue I have. I might be way too logical or something I need to think for a while what the fuck I'm gonna do. I don't act instantly


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 26, 2021)

Gargantuan said:


> No, I was never even able to put in any effort. I am a chronic overthinker so every time I thought of approaching/dating etc. I would end up overanalysing every possible outcome/scenario which would prevent me from putting in any effort in the first place. So I unironically didn't put myself out there, most of the time.
> I also started to lose my hair in my late teen years so that pretty much destroyed all of the remaining confidence that I had.
> 
> So mentalceldom + balding prevented me from ever experiencing teenage love.
> ...


Btw where are you from and what race are you/ ancestry


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 26, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> I overthink a fuck ton, biggest issue I have. I might be way too logical or something I need to think for a while what the fuck I'm gonna do. I don't act instantly


I have always been high inhib but since last year I am beginning to be less high inhib and not giving a fuck lol


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 26, 2021)

Austrian Oak said:


> I have always been high inhib but since last year I am beginning to be less high inhib and not giving a fuck lol


I'm low inhib but I still overthink, I just can't proceed with anything without analyzing


----------



## Gargantuan (Jul 26, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> I overthink a fuck ton, biggest issue I have. I might be way too logical or something I need to think for a while what the fuck I'm gonna do. I don't act instantly


Yeah, it sucks. The problem is, most people are very irrational so I find it hard to fit in with their schools of thought, at times.
Mentally/spiritually etc., I'm a very divergent person and my biggest issue isn't even related to things that I believe in (which are the polar opposites of the things that normies believe in) but rather the way I think because it's so rare and virtually no one can relate to it.

There have only been like 3/4 people in my life who truly understand me, and none of them are my family members, even they can't relate to me on that level.


----------



## Gargantuan (Jul 26, 2021)

.


----------



## Gargantuan (Jul 26, 2021)

Austrian Oak said:


> Am Scottish Glasgow native with Nordic surname Holmes


Mirin. I look mostly Paleo-Atlantid (Sean Connery pheno) so I might have roots in that region as well, who knows.


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Jul 26, 2021)

Gargantuan said:


> No, I was never even able to put in any effort. I am a chronic overthinker so every time I thought of approaching/dating etc. I would end up overanalysing every possible outcome/scenario which would prevent me from putting in any effort in the first place. So I unironically didn't put myself out there, most of the time.
> I also started to lose my hair in my late teen years so that pretty much destroyed all of the remaining confidence that I had.
> 
> So mentalceldom + balding prevented me from ever experiencing teenage love.
> ...


Personality is definitely important as well I think. Everyone I know of my peers who had teen love have good sociable and extroverted personalities


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 26, 2021)

Gargantuan said:


> Mirin. I look mostly Paleo-Atlantid (Sean Connery pheno) so I might have roots in that region as well, who knows.


A lot Scottish people have Irish ancestry as well I think it's one of the reasons Celtic football club was formed. My great grandad Holmes was from county mayo so he must have been a descended from the English and Scottish settlers of the plantation of Ireland by English and Scots which then eventually spilt Ireland in two


----------



## Gargantuan (Jul 26, 2021)

20Nobragger01 said:


> Personality is definitely important as well I think. Everyone I know of my peers who had teen love have good sociable and extroverted personalities


Good point. Anyone who says that looks are literally everything, mentalcels aren't real etc. is a delusional coper.

At the very beginning of my teenage years (just prior to entering high school), I was somewhat extroverted, had lots of friends, got along with pretty much everyone and had a good time in general. Then high school/secondary school came, where I didn't know anyone and therefore I didn't adapt properly and never really got along with anyone during the first year there (which is a crucial stage for your development, I would argue). 

Things had gotten better by the time that I entered my second year, as I got to know some people, but as I got to the 3rd year, everything got reshuffled and I was once again put in with new people that I couldn't get along with. 

It took me until the start of my 4th year to finally establish a proper social circle again, with close friends, similar to my primary school days, but by this time I had largely turned into an introvert due to a lack of a proper social circle/positive reinforcements for a few years. 

I finally became more confident again because of this during year 5&6, but soon after that, my hair started to fall out so that took my confidence way down again.

Unfortunate circumstances, I guess.


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 26, 2021)

if you are not good looking, you didint had any teenlove. its over


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jul 26, 2021)

What hurts the most is being better looking now AFTER high school and Uni, when everyone around me is settling down.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 26, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> What hurts the most is being better looking now AFTER high school and Uni, when everyone around me is settling down.


I'm in the same boat, it's much harder meeting people as no one goes or anymore


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jul 26, 2021)

Im kinda sad about cus im desperate and wont get shit


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jul 26, 2021)

Chadethnic101 said:


> I'm in the same boat, it's much harder meeting people as no one goes or anymore


why is your profile picture a guy from reddit brogress ?


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 26, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> why is your profile picture a guy from reddit brogress ?



Yeah it's my gymcel motivation hope to hit this look in 4-6 months- then may cycle some test for the aesthetic look not sure coz of hair loss sides


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jul 26, 2021)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Yeah it's my gymcel motivation hope to hit this look in 4-6 months- then may cycle some test for the aesthetic look not sure coz of hair loss sides


His frame was already really good while skinny


----------



## AbuSAF (Jul 26, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> and


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 26, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> His frame was already really good while skinny


My frame is kinda similar, but I have higher body fat now


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jul 26, 2021)

Chadethnic101 said:


> My frame is kinda similar, but I have higher body fat now


Mirin


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jul 26, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> no i don't live in india. Even if went there i'd be a dead end genetically since my parents don't believe in arranged marriage


That is brutal,
wish you best in life bro,just like every truecel there..We deserve best in afterlife


----------



## mewcoper (Jul 26, 2021)

i had child love but never have any teen lovd


----------



## Preston (Jul 31, 2021)

I'm still a teen and I hope I don't miss out on it tbh. I just have a few more years


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 31, 2021)

Preston said:


> I'm still a teen and I hope I don't miss out on it tbh. I just have a few more years


Good luck on your ascension bro


----------



## Deleted member 14503 (Jul 31, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> I never had teen love. I was thinking about what I missed out on the past few weeks and it has destroyed me. People say that sex isn't everything yet its the only thing that most people talk about. Teen love is a rite of passage into adulthood, you have teen love so you don't end up as an emotinally crippled dog in their 20s who has never had any sexual experience before. I just feel low value because I have never experienced teen love and I don't know if surgery + gymcelling will actually change that. Am I doomed to live a life of overcompensation and coping if you never experienced sexual love and affection when you were young?
> 
> There is something wrong with you if after you reached purberty you never had a sexual relationship. What excuse do you have if you haven't successfully got something your instinctually driven to get.
> 
> Let me know if you guys had teen love, and how you think it affected you.


No, I’m Normie tier, which is ugly to women. You’re either ugly or attractive. There is no middle ground.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 31, 2021)

Guy775 said:


> No, I’m Normie tier, which is ugly to women. You’re either ugly or attractive. There is no middle ground.


From my personal experience I have seen some normie guys with girlfriends. Its possible but you have to be low inhib. People will sometimes prioritize other factors over looks.


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Jul 31, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> parents brainwashed me and said fuck looks/girls, studying is the most important thing)


Are u indian?


----------



## .👽. (Jul 31, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Are u indian?


no why?


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Jul 31, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> no why?


It sounded like you were some tryhard indian who had to study 12 hours a day because of ur parents like @Preston


----------



## .👽. (Jul 31, 2021)

N1666 said:


> It sounded like you were some tryhard indian who had to study 12 hours a day because of ur parents like @Preston


my dad is some bluepilled 170cm giga religious guy.. say no more


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Jul 31, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> my dad is some bluepilled 170cm giga religious guy.. say no more


I just realised ur name is gay alien


----------



## .👽. (Jul 31, 2021)

N1666 said:


> I just realised ur name is gay alien


umirinbra i paid 4,99€ to some inkwel admin


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Jul 31, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> umirinbra


No.


----------



## Preston (Jul 31, 2021)

N1666 said:


> It sounded like you were some tryhard indian who had to study 12 hours a day because of ur parents like @Preston


My parents don't force I genuinely like math.


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Jul 31, 2021)

Preston said:


> My parents don't force I genuinely like math.


Tell me ur indian without saying ur indian


----------



## Preston (Jul 31, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Tell me ur indian without saying ur indian


I have other interests aswell. Drawing, swimming etc


----------



## randomvanish (Jul 31, 2021)

yeah i did several times. from 13 to 21. i'm not a loser like @Phillip Jeffries


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 31, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> . i'm not a loser


said a guy who's on these forums in his thirty

ok, boomer


----------



## randomvanish (Jul 31, 2021)

Phillip Jeffries said:


> said a guy who's on these forums in his thirty
> 
> ok, boomer


doesn't matter, i lived, you don't.

also i'm 27


----------



## Basedtheticz (Jul 31, 2021)

Teen love is so overrated, people on this forum cry about it cus they missed out, but slaying is much more important as an adult.



Had "teen love" for 3 years with some petite cutie artsy indie girl, highschool sweetheart kinda shit, both each others first everything. Don't get me wrong it was nice, but cus you're young and inexperienced the relationship will ultimately fail, due to her being obsessive, clingy, accusing you of cheating, and you wanting to eventually fuck other girls, cus who wants to be with one girl forever? 



Or alternatively for the girl eventually hypergamy will kick in and if she's GL she will get the urge to "experience life" and will end up wanting to go through her slut phase which she didn't experience cus of YOU.



Either way someone's heart gets broken or you end up as "best friends" on some cuck shit JFL



It is a nice experience which will prepare you for future LTRs but when your young and assuming you actually have some Test in your veins you should not be settling down and your body will be telling you this. It's against your nature. Teen love is something accessible for even LTN, if you missed out you didn't miss out on much, and personally you are much better attempting to slay and experiencing and socialising with multiple girls rather than just one. 



Also the stress of a insecure teen gf (which most teen girls are) is enough to not want to experience that shit again, you will be constantly accused of random bs, she will want to call you at all hours, before bed etc when you'd much rather just be playing vidya. She will want to see you everyday, will try stop you from going out with the boys hahah.



Also teen girls are boring af when you get to know them, they literally sit around on their phones on insta, tiktok, online shopping all day, or they will be going out drinking or for brunch with the girlies etc



You will have to endure her boring complaints about her friends and how something upset her that day.



The cute stuffs nice at first but you will eventually get bored of that cutesy lovey dovey shit after 6-12 months. Also being in a LTR at young age with easy access to pussy means you never have to push yourself out of your comfort zone to compete with other males so you will slack on working out and looksmaxxing and then when the relationship ends you will be left lacking cus you never had to approach and game girls during your teen years.


----------

